

Ask HN: Cycles of work-burnout and getting back in motion? - formidman

I&#x27;ve recently spent the last month working intensely  on a side project that I&#x27;ve managed to complete the beginning part of and ship, and now find myself utterly burnt out and lacking motivation to touch it again.<p>I work full time as a developer so this meant a lot of working in the early and late hours of the day to get done, and found myself full of energy and fire while working on it but am now looking to reacquire that energy.<p>I imagine others have been in a similar situation, what do you do to regain your motivation&#x2F;energy after an intense period of work?
======
cecoheavymetal
I had the same situation a couple months ago.My strategy was a little break
outside town in a spa hotel,near the nature,geting all that work out of my
head and enjoing the little things in life.To regain motivation in myself,I
use inspirational articles,videos and a positive conversation with
friends,family members or with your business partner.Try to avoid negative
thoughts,keep thinking for work only when you're on it and when it's done,when
it's over think of the ways to get yourself inspired,nobody knows what work
beter for you exept yourself! If you're lacking motivational and inspiral
stuff,find more articles in hardquotes.com ! Have a great day!

